# Any Female Snow Kayakers Out There?



## lklamm (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey All,

Have any of you tried snow kayaking or snow boatercross? I'm looking to write a magazine article about this crazy sport!

Thanks,
Lauren


Check out this video of Monarch's Snow Boatercross!

5th Annual Monarch Mountain Kayaks on Snow Boatercross - YouTube


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

The man behind the Monarch event can be found at [email protected]
I'm confident that he could help you with your article.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

You might check this out. 
8 year old female snow kayaking sensation...

http://vimeo.com/36288241

We do this all winter!
PM if you want more info.


----------

